# Perferred Benchmade Folder



## this_is_nascar (Mar 13, 2004)

What's your perferred BM folder and why?


----------



## jtice (Mar 13, 2004)

Currently,,,
My new Osborne 940 SLV Limited Edition.

Why?: Its Axis Lock. Which is SUPER smooth. You can close it without even touching the blade!

Slime design, very light weight due to its Aluminum handle.

Good blade shape.


----------



## Mrd 74 (Mar 13, 2004)

I have 3 Benchmades,a 710,a 942 and my favorite which is a 722.The 722 is my first pick because it fits my hand perfectly,is comfortable to carry clipped to my pocket and the plain edge tanto blade suits my cutting needs.


----------



## Samoan (Mar 13, 2004)

Benchmade 710

Perfect balance, size, simplicity, lock, and value.

-F


----------



## Shanghaied (Mar 13, 2004)

My 940ti is my favourite, simple, the right size, and non-threatening. Played around with it loads, but never used it to cut a thing.

Actually come to think of it, the only thing it has ever cut was my finger, while doing the "closing-without-touching-the-blade-thing" jtice was talking about....


----------



## tiktok 22 (Mar 13, 2004)

My minigrip is the only Benchmade I currently have. Great knife. Great price.


----------



## Overload (Mar 13, 2004)

705 and 665. Both are Axis locks, perfect for lefty use. The 665 is a Griptillian with the nub, not the hole. It makes the blade smaller, but has the nubs sticking out. The 705 is the smaller version of the 710. I find the 710 just too big for EDC, and own allmost every special edition of the 705 (green, black, wood, Carbon Fiber) so you can see I love this knife. I wish they were lighter as the metal liner plus whatever covers it makes for a wide knife.
I just received a 720 that thinks it's a 721 (720 W/ G10 handles). It's sized between the 705 and 710. I haven't carried it enough to tell if it's too big also.
I know BM is coming out with a linerless AXIS this year, but I THINK it'll be heavier than usual due to steel construction. It should be thinner.

Overload in Colorado


----------



## _mike_ (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a 940s, mini-grip (D2 blade from Cabelas) and a 720. 

If I could only have one of them I would keep my 720. It's a stout knife with a bowie style 3 1/4 inch blade, axis lock, aluminum handle.

Mike


----------



## Geode (Mar 13, 2004)

TIN - favorite? Probably a tie between the 943 and 770CF - both Axis lock and Osborne designed models.

The 943 has a nice blade shape for utility, a thin edge for razor sharpness, and is slim and ultra strong. Weight is about 2.75oz for a blade with a 3.4" length. Good looking too. 

The 770 CF is perfect for office or work carry. Has a pen-like clip, low profile, beautiful lines, and a nice 2.8" recurved blade that is razor sharp. Feather light too at 1.6oz.

I value ease of carry (weight and profile), good looks, and above all sharpness. 

For heavier duty - you can't beat the 710HS.

The Benchmades are really fine knives for the money, and are virtually the only production knives I will buy.


----------



## DaveT (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi TIN - I currently have a mini-Griptilian with the thumb hole, and a mini-AFCK. The mini-grip's handle is fatter, but more molded to the hand. Comfortable, small in the pocket, and not at all a scary blade for a work environment. The mini-AFCK is a great blade, and a good size for practical use. I used to have a full-size AFCK, as well, but it was just a bit too big for me for EDC. It's got a great, comfortable grip, but it's an imposing knife by comparison (as it's meant to be). The AFCKs I have/had are liner locks, and I never had a problem with that, but I do appreciate the Axis lock on the mini-Grip. Also, the clip on the mini-Grip is hinge down, which I prefer the the AFCKs' hinge-up configuration.


----------



## was_jlh (Mar 14, 2004)

970 - one of the best looking, strongest knives ever made by Benchmade, still wish I hadn't sold mine.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone. To date, the only BM's I've owned are the 705, 310 and now the Auto 3100. The 705 was too large and heavy compared to my Sebenza small. I now EDC my Auto 3100, since it's small enough to drop in my pocket. I really wish BM would have keep the blade that the 310 had on the 3100.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 14, 2004)

My favorite Benchmade used to be the AFCK (and by extension, Axis AFCK). However, for defensive purposes, last year I started training in a system that uses edge-in methods, and the AFCK doesn't work well with those methods. So my fave has become the 710 Axis, which works well in every grip. 

Joe


----------



## Sigman (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm a smaller utility type of blade carry sort of fellow. I've got a Mini-Griptilian 556 and a Mini-Ambush 10210 and prefer the thumbstud over the hole in the blade as far as opening goes. I love their scales and they just fit in my own hand so well.


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Mar 14, 2004)

Only have an Ascent. Affordable, usefull blade, thumbhole (can't abide studs) very light and flat. Still missing an Axis lock and a reversible clip (I'm a leftie). Been thinking about a Griptilian, but not too sure about the sheepsfoot blade, and I'd want one in D2, but with a thumbhole. AFCK is a bit expensive, for something I'm bound to lose someday, and perhaps a bit too "martial" to take to work.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm considering a Mini-Griptilian. Like much of the BM product line, there are several versions of a single model. In this case, there appears to be the Model 555 and 556. From what I can tell, the difference has to do with the blade style (sheepfoot or dropdown) and whether there's a hole or thumb=stud for opening.

Are these the only differences?
Which do you prefer?

I'm thinking of the plain-edge 556 with black handle, with thumb-stud and dropdown point blade.


----------



## notos&w (Mar 14, 2004)

ive sold all my BM's except for my 771. ill hang on to that one for office carry but the others i dont miss. waiting on the 2004 catalog to see if anything great has come out in the last year.


----------



## flownosaj (Mar 14, 2004)

940Ti. I sold my 942 last summer and I just had to get another Axis-lock...I was going through withdrawl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Jason


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 15, 2004)

I carry a Benchmade Mini-Griptillian with a D2 steel blade from Cabela's.

If I could find a 940Ti (S30V steel) I would buy it.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Mar 15, 2004)

Love my minigrip 556(with thumbstud). I would no doubt buy another if this one ever gets lost or stolen.


----------



## 03lab (Mar 15, 2004)

I have the Mini-Grip with the sheepfoot blade and I love it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 15, 2004)

710D2, staight edge. Unfortunately all I have is the 710SBT. The D2 model wasn't offered at the time, and I thought I liked semi serrated edges more. My opinion has since changed on that.


----------



## Al_Havemann (Mar 15, 2004)

I love my Benchmade 690 (Elishewitz) Carbon Fiber, stabilized Rosewood, black 154CM blade.


----------



## TOB9595 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have many BM's and my edc is the Grip Sheepsfoot with hole and serrations.
I got away from serrations till I tried this one and use it all the time. Inexpensive (used, lightweight and stout. The full griptillian is a great size to have with serrations.
Tom


----------



## Flatscan (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

705 is my EDC. I want to switch to the 770BC-1, but I'm too used to the thicker-than-they-need-to-be handles of the 705. 330CF is a nice little gent's folder. 31 (technically a folder, albeit not a conventional one) because it's pocketable and fast.


----------



## JanCPF (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

Just got my first "real" knife. A wonderfully designed 770BC1. It looks so cool and high tech with the carbon fiber handle and boron carbide blade and yet it poses no threat - a real gents folder, that certainly can cut too.

Jan


----------



## tsg68 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

I like the full size Griptilian in partial serrated. My Father carries the Switchback and loves it, he used to carry a 690 Elishewitz but gave it to my oldest Sister. I want to get a Skirmish when they hit the market.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Overload (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

I prefer the stud. I tried to order a Cabelas D2 mini grip, but when I received it, it was 440C. After much customer service, I returned it, as they told me all of them from now on were to be 440C.

If anyone gets a mini grip from them and it IS D2 let me know!

Overload in Colorado


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

I just receieved by 556 Mini-Griptilian, black, with thumb-stud. I love this knife. The way it feels in my hand is awesome and I like the looks of the plain edge blade.


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

t_i_n,

Looks like you're really getting into knives lately, with some very nice purchases. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I think it's time for you to bridge out to the USN.

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Bushman (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

You got the same one I got about one month ago. Can't go wrong with the 556 black!


----------



## Sigman (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Preferred Benchmade Folder*

WELCOME to the Mini-Grip 556 club!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
(check out the Mini-Ambush 10210 also!!)


----------



## 123Light (Mar 20, 2004)

I always carry the BM 705 S.It is a good size to do about any job I need and isn't too large to cause people to notice it much.It also has the axis lock.It has never let me down.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 20, 2004)

I had the 705, however it was too fat (thick) for my liking. I like this 556 Mini-Griptilian so much, I think I'm going to get a 551 regular sized Griptilian to go with it.


----------



## DrGwat (Mar 20, 2004)

My EDC is the 556 mini grip olive. Great size. Feels solid. Thumbstud is easy to open with my large hands. I also have the regular sized 550 (plain, olive, sheepsfoot with hole) but never use it. It's harder to open for me, plus the much larger and thicker handle makes the knife feel too hollow, lightweight, and less solid (cheaper plasticky feeling) for my taste. Actually, I've been thinking about getting a 705 or 710, but am surprised to see Nascar describe the 705 as thicker than a mini grip. The axis lock is fantastic!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DrGwat said:*
My EDC is the 556 mini grip olive. Great size. Feels solid. Thumbstud is easy to open with my large hands. I also have the regular sized 550 (plain, olive, sheepsfoot with hole) but never use it. It's harder to open for me, plus the much larger and thicker handle makes the knife feel too hollow, lightweight, and less solid (cheaper plasticky feeling) for my taste. Actually, I've been thinking about getting a 705 or 710, but am surprised to see Nascar describe the 705 as thicker than a mini grip. The axis lock is fantastic! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe I should reconsider the 550, based on what you've said. I've not looked at the specs and compared the two, but the 705 felt really think to me compared to how my 556 feels.


----------



## filedog (Mar 21, 2004)

I've got a Griptilian for work, off-days rotate between 710, 943 and 735, can't really pick a favorite : )


----------



## Owen (Mar 21, 2004)

520 for work, and EDC most of the time. I like everything about it except it's weight, and bulk. Exceptional blade, handles, lock, clip and lanyard hole positioning. 
Very well thought-out knife, IMO. 
I'd love to see a BC1 or tungsten DLC coated S30V blade, and G-10 scales.

940Ti for EDC the rest of the time, and anything remotely formal. Great ergos, slim, narrow, light, cuts pretty good, and looks even better. It's the only thing keeping lightweight Spydercos out of my pocket (and at home or in my truck or FatBoy), as it carries better without the hump for the hole, and is much stouter. 
One of the few knives I like "as-is", and don't have a list of changes I'd like to see made to.


----------



## simbad (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi,Im looking for a knife not bigger than 4 in. for EDC, better with black clip "low profile" for the jeans pocket, my doubt is between the Ambush mini, Griptilian mini or Delica s.steel handles.I like the metallic ones but i think the 556 is better steel, what do you guys think about?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 21, 2004)

This is getting bad. I just ordered a black 943 Osborne.


----------



## DumboRAT (Mar 22, 2004)

t_i_n,

You really need to come join us at the USN ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## MicroE (Mar 22, 2004)

921 Switchback. I can use the sheepie-friendly tiny blade around non-knife folks.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
This is getting bad. I just ordered a black 943 Osborne. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The orignal place I ordered from (Best Knives) didn't have them in-stock, even though their said they did. Anyway, thru the luck of E-Bay, I was able to find one and it's enroute now. I can't wait. Until it arrives, I've been fondling my Mini Griptilian.


----------



## ChopperCFI (Mar 26, 2004)

I have both the 705 and the 556 with plain blades. While they are similar size, I prefer the cheaper 556 for shape, gripability (no pun intended) and the lighter weight. The 705 is probably stronger and more durable. I like my 556 so much, I will be getting the full size Griptilian.

While favorite knives are a very personal choice, there is some good information on the Equiped to Survive site and some folder suggestions on the next page.


----------



## nirad (Mar 26, 2004)

My EDC Benchmade is an AFCK with the ATS-34 blade. It takes a beatin' and comes back for more. Mine is an earlier version with a "round" thumbhole instead of oval. This was before Spyderco sued them for copying their design ideas.


----------



## Owen (Mar 26, 2004)

The AFCK was licensed by Spyderco, and nobody got sued. 
Great knife. I carried one for several years, and was perfectly happy with it until I discovered internet forums, and had to try out everything under the sun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 2, 2004)

My 943 plain-edge Osborne knife arrived yesterday. I was surprised (didn't read the specs) that it was a little longer than my Mini-Griptilion. I love this blade on the Osborne. Nice and sleak and very sharp. The opening/closing action of the Osborne compared to the Mini deesn't seem as smooth, but that may just be due to the screw setting or something. The Osborne feels more secure in my hand than the Mini. I love boths knives, however I think I favor the Osborne just a tad bit more.


----------



## Ninja (May 5, 2004)

Just got Benchmades 1st auto, the AFO - very fast!


----------



## Mikhail (May 5, 2004)

Overload, I ordered cabelas 440C mini grip last week. It come in D2 mini grip instead of 440C. How strange? D2 any good? I am no knife expert..


----------



## fluorescent (May 5, 2004)




----------



## kodiak (May 5, 2004)

The best all around Benchmade knife IMO is the Mini TSEK. Remember, a good thumbramp is everything!


----------



## Overload (May 6, 2004)

Mikhail, I've been hearing simular things from other users about getting D2 also. Im more confused than ever. I may call Cabalas and try to get to the bottom of this, again.

Overload in Colorado


----------



## Mikhail (May 6, 2004)

Overload, I ordered black plain edge blade with black handle. Just happen to have D2. As Ginseng mention in another thread that Cabela's still carries those. While supply last. I do really like my mini grip and part of my EDC. 
My apology for mistype your sn and have it edited. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Matteblack (Jun 18, 2004)

I guess the only one that I have. It's a Benchmade Osborne 773. Black blade and body, blade is stamped Prototype 2002.
I have collected knives for many years, and believe they should be used, so this is my EDC.


----------



## marcspar (Jun 18, 2004)

9000S (Auto made for the the NYPD ESU!)


----------



## daloosh (Jun 18, 2004)

I love the MiniGrip because it lends itself to use. It's small and easy to carry, comfortable to hold and use, the axis lock is the smoothest opening knife I've ever had, it's not threatening to sheeple at work, so it gets used. 

thought it was better late to chime in than never,
daloosh


----------



## JML (Jun 18, 2004)

I love my 850-01, my 690CF, my 690-01, my 733-02, and my 612. I just sent my 812 mini-afck out for custom CF scales.


----------



## K-T (Jun 18, 2004)

The 733-02 is a beauty for sure. The smaller 690's are cool, too, but the Axis lock is what gives the 733 the small advantage I think.


----------



## Moe (Jun 18, 2004)

@ Mikhail: D2's wear resistance should be superior to the one of 440C.

In my opinion the best benchmade Folder ever was the Pinnacle, but i havent handled the 630 yet.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jun 18, 2004)

I carry two Benchmades on a daily basis, a modified sheepsfoot mini-grip and a 710, also modified. Then there's the other stuff, but I won't go into that here. 
The 710 is probably my fave Benchmade, although I have a sneaking suspicion that the new 630 Skirmish will end up a solid favorite.


----------



## K-T (Jun 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Moe said:*
@ Mikhail: D2's wear resistance should be superior to the one of 440C.

In my opinion the best benchmade Folder ever was the Pinnacle, but i havent handled the 630 yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am of the same opinion, the Pinnacle 750 with its Ti-frame is an excellent knive, I believe the 630 is similar, just on steroids. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## dano (Jun 19, 2004)

630 is a badarse knife. The 750 (pinnacle) was also a badarse knife. Too bad they aren't made, anymore.
Here's my rundown:
Benchmade on a budget (red class): Ambush. Smaller: Monochrome
Benchmade (blue class): BIG: 630. Medium: 710. Small: 530.
Benchmade Autos (black class): 5000, or AFO.

--dan


----------



## Hank Zudd (Jul 2, 2004)

ditto on the 630. I've got a torched skirmish. If it don't do what you want, you either need a chainsaw or a gun. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif pm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## leng (Jul 2, 2004)

722 SBT Axis lock rules


----------

